# Tumors and fungus



## jeweled_weevil (Jan 19, 2009)

Ok so I have a betta, and she had this dot on her nose. and in the last week its gotten way bigger and looks like a tumor. Not sure what I can do about it. Any advice? Also I bought a platy yesterday and she has fungus, but I don't have a quarentine tank, so I left her in the bag and medicated the water in it. Will this be ok or is there something else I could do?
THanks!


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

What color is the dot and do you see it anywhere else? Around the "nose" makes me want to say Columnaris "fungus mouth". It is often white with some red around it and ocassionally it looks like strings or ragged fuzzyness around the mouth. Gills could also be red and you might see white near the top fin. If it is this, it is a bacteria not a fungus. I would suggest Kanamycin or Maracyn (erythromycin).


----------



## jeweled_weevil (Jan 19, 2009)

No it doesn't look like that at all. It looks like a large reddish growth. relatively round in shape.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

I would still suggest Maracyn 1 and 2 in combo. It sounds like a fish ulcer caused by a similar bacteria to Columnaris.


----------



## APoirier594 (Jan 25, 2009)

for the other tank you could buy a cheep fish bowl or a 10g tank both are under $20.00


----------

